# Verwertung von Friedfischen



## Easy_187 (15. Juli 2006)

Moin ,
ich war letzte Woche los um mir ein paar Köderfische zu stippen und traf auf einen Typen der bereits zwei Eimer !!! voll mit handgroßen Rotaugen ,Barschen und Brassen hatte.Leider hatte ich nicht den Mumm ihn zu fragen was er mit dermaßen viel Fisch machen will.Essen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.....
Jetzt meine Frage an euch Profistipper was macht ihr mit euren fängen,wie verwertet ihr sie?

Mfg easy


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Wenn ich "privat" angel,dann setzte ich sie zurück
Beim "Vergleichsfischen" bringt der Verein sie zum Tierpark......Scheiß Setzkescherverbot:r #q


----------



## Ocrem (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Mir sind früher immer die ganzen fische ausversehn wieder ins wasser gefallen*ich tollpatsch ich*

könnte mir aber ein paar sachen vorstellen was der mit den fischen vor hat
1.fischbuletten
2.nen gartenteisch füllen
3.katze/haustiere füttern(hecht im aquarium...)
4.er hatte kein setzkecher?

joa mehr könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen was er vorhatte|kopfkrat


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Das mit dem Tierpark könnte ebenso stimmen wie z.B. ein Schildkrötenteich oder überhaupt der Besatz des eigenen Teiches mit Fischen.


----------



## Easy_187 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Nein ,er hatte kein Setzketscher und die Fische waren tot also nix mit Gartenteich füllen .....Fischbuletten habe ich auch gedacht aber in der Menge .....
Trotzdem danke für euer Statement

Mfg easy


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Ich finde es total sch.....#q ,das wir in HH bei sogenannten vergleichsangeln die Fische töten müssen......Wieso ist in einigen Bundesländern der Setzkescher erlaubt,und in anderen net#c Ist doch totaler Irrsinn.........#q #q #q 


Aber lieber die toten Fische in den Zoo bringen statt in den Müll zu werfen.........


----------



## Fotomanni (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Schuppen, ausnehmen, Zitrone und Salz dran, mehlieren und scharf braten mit Kopf und Schwanz und allem. 

Ist nicht viel dran aber total lecker.

Ich mache es allerdings nicht, ist mir zu fummelig beim Essen |bla:


----------



## Leif (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Hi @ all.

Also ich brauche die Fische immer als Futter für meine räuber im aquarium.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

fallen mir auch nur Frikadellen ein ....
hab ich einmal gemacht ca 12 Kg Rotaugen zu verarbeiten ...
waren oberlecker, aber die Filetiererei vorher das Grauen :c
und das waren keine handlangen Rotaugen sondern alles fette Dinger ...


----------



## Seebaer (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Hättest ihn doch mal gefragt - vielleicht hätte er Dir auf russisch geantwortet  |supergri


----------



## Ocrem (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

:q der war gut


----------



## plattform7 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Manch Einer entnimmt halt ´nen 20 pfündigen Karpfen, der andere nimmt halt 100 Rotaugen mit. Wo liegt denn das Problem?

Mir könnten viele Dinge einfallen, was man damit machen kann:

1) Schuppen, ausnehmen, Salzen, im Mehl wälzen und ab in die Pfanne - seeeeehr lecker.

2) Frikadellen oder sonstiges

3) In Salz einlegen, danach an der Luft trocknen - unschlagbar zu einem kühlen Bier...

und und und... 

Es ist doch nur die Frage, wie wählerisch und arbeitsscheu man ist. Viele unterschätzen den Geschmack der Weisfische - zu unrecht...


----------



## macfisch (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Ich würde die platt machen und essen.
Schuppen, ausnehmen und ab in die Pfanne.

Allerdings nimm ich nur Weissfische 20+ mit zum essen.
Was kleiner ist und nur leicht gehakt, setz ich zurück, oder frier sie zum nächsten Raubfisch angeln ein.


----------



## Rotauge (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Rotaugen ausnehmen und schuppen, in Mehl wenden, salzen und pfeffern, braten, abkühlen lassen und die dann einlegen. Einfach lecker.

Die Brassen würde ich räuchern bzw. ebenfalls einlegen. 

Fange aber immer nur soviel, wie ich verwerten kann. #h


----------



## JamesFish007 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Wie kriegt man denn die verflixten Schuppen ab?


----------



## feederangler (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Ich finde es zwar auch unsinnig, soviel Fisch mitzunehmen, aber wenn Derjenige sie wirklich verwertet, ist es noch ok, denke ich. Einige Weißfischrezepte hab ich deswegen auf der unten stehenden HP platziert. #6


----------



## macfisch (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Ich schupp mit nen Messer, die kleinen Viecher.

Ansonsten habe ich nen Schupper gebastelt, Kronkorken am Besenstiel oder sonstwo, anschrauben und fertig. Kannst auch anderes hartes Holz nehmen, sollte aber rund sein, sonst musst du das eher förmig schleifen oder drehen.


----------



## JamesFish007 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Aha und wie geht das dann? Beschreib mal bitte, ich hane nämlich kein plan....


----------



## macfisch (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Also ich hab nen Schaufelstief auf 25cm abgesägt, gezwungenermasnen paar Astra getrunken, Schrauben genommen, Kronkorken an Stiel gehalten, Schraube durch und fertig. Nimmt super ab so nebn Teil, und die benötigten Teile hatt jeder rumliegen.

Ansonsten Stück Kantholz kaufen und das rund machen, fräsen oder schleifen.


----------



## Easy_187 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Ich sage ja gar nicht dass ich ihm die Fische nicht gönne oder so....nur habe ich noch nie jemanden mit so viel keinen Fischen am Teich gesehen und mir kam halt der Gedanke ,was macht der damit.....??

@feederangler : Super HP


----------



## Ocrem (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*



			
				Easy_187 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage ja gar nicht dass ich ihm die Fische nicht gönne oder so....nur habe ich noch nie jemanden mit so viel keinen Fischen am Teich gesehen und mir kam halt der Gedanke ,was macht der damit.....??


 
Hat doch auch keiner gesagt.Ich hätte mich das Gleich bestimmt auch gefragt.


----------



## kea (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Das war bestimmt der Jahresvorrat an Raubfischködern. Solche Spezis gibt es hier auch. Holen sich mit einer Senke gleich eimerweise Köderfische und werfen dann beim Start der neuen Saison den alten Vorrat in den Müll.
Ich gehe lieber einmal unter der Woche mit der Matchrute los und hole mir einen Vorrat an Köfis für das kommende WE. Erstens muss ich sowieso bis zum Wasser fahren (warum soll ich dann nicht auch Spass beim Angeln haben?) und Zweitens zerfallen die Köfis recht schnell, wenn sie länger eingefroren sind.


----------



## JamesFish007 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Aso....
@Macfisch
Das hatte ich verstanden, wie das Gerät gebaut wird..nur die Frage wie wird es am Fisch selbst angewandt?


----------



## dorschhai (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Hin und Her und Zack - Schuppen ab. Prinzip der Raspel. Wie ein herkömmlicher Fischschupper eben. Ist das so schwer?


----------



## Rotauge (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*



			
				JamesFish007 schrieb:
			
		

> Aso....
> @Macfisch
> Das hatte ich verstanden, wie das Gerät gebaut wird..nur die Frage wie wird es am Fisch selbst angewandt?



Ich mach es mit meinem Anglermesser. Ansetzend vom Schwanz aufwärts zum Kopf einfach die Schuppen wegraspeln. Fisch umdrehen und das Gleiche mit der anderen Seite machen.

Fisch ist dann nackig.


----------



## HEWAZA (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest ihn doch mal gefragt - vielleicht hätte er Dir auf russisch geantwortet  |supergri


 
#6 #6 #6 Die hängen die auf und trocknen sie um sie dann zu essen...glaub ich?!?!


----------



## Lionhead (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*



			
				HEWAZA schrieb:
			
		

> #6 #6 #6 Die hängen die auf und trocknen sie um sie dann zu essen...glaub ich?!?!


 
Wenn meinst du jetzt mit aufhängen ??? Kontrolleure ????

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Lionhead (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach es mit meinem Anglermesser. Ansetzend vom Schwanz aufwärts zum Kopf einfach die Schuppen wegraspeln. Fisch umdrehen und das Gleiche mit der anderen Seite machen.
> 
> Fisch ist dann nackig.


 
Der ultimative Tipp auch bei hartnäckigen Barschen ist die gute alte Vierkant-Reibe. Damit bekommt man die Schuppen auch nach  Stunden noch sehr gut ab.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## HEWAZA (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn meinst du jetzt mit aufhängen ??? Kontrolleure ????
> 
> Jan "Lionhead"


 
:m :m :m :m :m Wer weiss...:m :m :m :m :m


----------



## JamesFish007 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Jaja schon kappiert Barsche zieht man ab...hehe

Gut danke ich werde es testen cu


----------



## Litty1978 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Unter dem Gesichtspunkt des Gewässerschutzes halte ich es schon für einigermaßen sinnvoll z. B. übermäßig vorhandene Brassen zu entnehmen, auch wenn diese keine weitere Verwendung finden. Dort wo sie nicht so häufig vorhanden sind ist ein Setzkescher wohl sinnvoll. Aber warum nicht schöne Fischbouletten draus machen, ist auf jeden Fall deutlich gesünder als ne Boulette oder nen Döner von der nächsten Bude...


----------



## F&M-Lockstoffe (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Ich glaub der hat die Fische für seinen*Gartenteich*mitgenommen.Florian.


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest ihn doch mal gefragt - vielleicht hätte er Dir auf russisch geantwortet  |supergri


Die f... so manchen Schlaumeier! #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Manch Einer entnimmt halt ´nen 20 pfündigen Karpfen, der andere nimmt halt 100 Rotaugen mit. Wo liegt denn das Problem?
> 
> Mir könnten viele Dinge einfallen, was man damit machen kann:
> 
> ...


das beste aber hast du vergessen!!|supergri frage deine schwiegermutter ob sie dir nicht eingelegte plötzen machen kann weil ihre heringe immer so gut schmecken....dann gib ihr 50 plötzen und du brauchst nie wieder nach heringen zu fragen:r :r


----------



## muddyliz (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*

Größere Mengen kann man auch sauer einkochen. Hier das Rezept: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#glas


----------



## hecht 1 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verwertung von Friedfischen*



			
				JamesFish007 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kriegt man denn die verflixten Schuppen ab?



Mit nem fischschupper!!! einfach ein holzbrettchen nehmen, 2-3 bierdeckel draufnageln(mit der gezackten seite vom holz weg) und fertig ist er


----------

